# BoSI/Pepper tracker but want to trade up



## Shellycole (16 Mar 2019)

Hi I’m looking for mortgage advise....

I got a tracker mortgage with BOSI in 2006 for €340K.... and paid €490K for my apartment...hopefully I would get between €380K and €400K for my apartment if I sold it. My mortgage was transferred from BOSI to Pepper recently. At this stage of my life I would like to move to a house and I have gotten married since getting the apartment. Do you know if Pepper are providing Portable Mortgaes yet or do you know if I could transfer my tracker mortgage to another Mortgage lender. I don’t want to loose my tracker mortgage needless to say and I know other mortgage lenders are providing portable trackers for their existing customers but I am hoping somehow I could maintain it even if I could to another lender.

Any advice most welcome


----------



## Brendan Burgess (16 Mar 2019)

No, Pepper do not allow customers to move their mortgages to a new property. 

No, no other lender would give you a tracker mortgage now, just because you have one with another lender. 

How much is outstanding on your mortgage now? 

Could you keep the apartment as an investment or do you need to sell it to buy the other house? 

Brendan


----------



## Shellycole (16 Mar 2019)

Thanks Brendan....I thought as much but just said I throw it out incase that wasn’t the case...No unfortunately I would need to sell it to use towards a deposit for a house...I’d say I owe about €250Kish I have not got a statement in a while and I got a 40 year mortgage so another 27 years!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (17 Mar 2019)

There probably is no harm in asking them, just in case they are thinking of changing their policy. But it's unlikely.

You could also ask them if they would give a discount for early repayment. Again, they will probably refuse.

Brendan


----------



## Shellycole (17 Mar 2019)

Thanks Brendan...I’ll give them a shout..but as you say most unlikely. If I get anywhere with them I’ll let you know incase anyone else is in the same boat as me!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (19 Mar 2019)

Hi Shelly

Your mortgage is owned by Barclays Bank and serviced by Pepper

https://www.askaboutmoney.com/threa...fered-to-pepper-finances.209027/#post-1576377

Pepper did write some mortgages themselves but sold them to Finance Ireland. 

So as Pepper is no longer doing new mortgages and I presume that Barclays isn't either, I doubt if they would do a transfer mortgage. 

But they _might _give a discount for early repayment. 

I would ask them this first, rather than raising the possibility of a tracker mover product. 

Assuming that they don't do a tracker mover product, if they know you are thinking of trading up, they will definitely not give you a discount. 

Brendan


----------



## ciaran7369 (16 Jun 2020)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Hi Shelly
> 
> Your mortgage is owned by Barclays Bank and serviced by Pepper
> 
> ...


Hi Shellycole,

I was wondering how did you get on withy Pepper since?

Regards, 

Ciaran


----------

